# Door Problem



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Hello everyone,
I am new to the outback world I have a 23ft TT that I love I have a question what can be done about the pantry door when there is food in the draws and Iam going down the road the draws seem to open the pantry door I find this out when I get to my destination Can anyone help me with this

willie


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Lots of options for this. People use wood dowels, rags, velcro straps, tape, better latches. You name it. Search on "pantry door" for lots of information in this.

Randy


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I got me some cheap 2 in x 1/2 inch boards that i found in the dumpster and cut them to size (length) and then placed them between the inside cabinet pantry door and the drawer -- this way the drawer cannot slide...

if it tries to slide it pushes against the boards which pushes against the inside of the pantry door frame...


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

willie226 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I am new to the outback world I have a 23ft TT that I love I have a question what can be done about the pantry door when there is food in the draws and Iam going down the road the draws seem to open the pantry door I find this out when I get to my destination Can anyone help me with this
> 
> willie
> [snapback]98534[/snapback]​


I used a set of short tension rods (like you can get for use in the fridge, only smaller) on my trip to FL. Just snugged the rods up against the pushed in slide-out drawer and had no problem with the drawers sliding outward and opening the pantry door.







I used two rods on the drawer that had heavier food products, and one on the drawer with paper plates, napkins, etc. Be sure you measure the width of your pantry so you get the right size rods, the ones for the fridge probably won't go short enough.

Deb


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Someone mentioned using a box of aluminum foil between the drawer and inside door frame similar to the wood trick. You'll have to try the wide roll since the regular one is too short.


----------



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

The easiest to use is rubber door stops. Cheap and effective.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I use those plastic spring loaded bars in our pantry









Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I removed my wooden pantry slide and replaced it with an under mount wire basket.

I found the wooden drawer on slides filled with cans would force the door open. Since the mod the door has not open once.

Thor


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I saw some really great new cabinet latching hardware on that RV 2006 show on Tv. They were in a new RV.

Knobs look like a normal knob...you just push in on it, it pops out (and unlocks) then you open the door like normal. When the knob is pushed back in...it locks and the door cannot be opened.

I searched the net, and can't find them anywhere. I'll keep hunting.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

willie226,

action Welcome to the site and congratulations on your first post. sunny Looks like you have some good advice posted already. I have the 26RKS and have not experienced any of the doors/drawers coming open during towing.....so far.







Hope the info has helped you. Post often.


----------



## MAYZ83 (Mar 24, 2005)

I use the rubber door stops as well. Very easy!


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

We wedge the box of aluminum foil or a box of baggies between door frame and the shelf. Has worked quite well so far. No spillage. And I don't for get the foil for the grill or the the baggies for storing leftovers.

I think the short tension rods will be on the list of purchases some where down the road.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

One single tension rod for each slide out drawer....

I have a drawer filled with can goods and have never had it slide out.

Gary


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

I think there are some pictures in the gallery that show ordinary cabinet latches you can fit to the back of the drawer and to the back wall. I put some on and they seem to work OK. As a temporary method you can use the foil box or other similar object to block the door until you have done your mod.

David


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

willie226 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I am new to the outback world I have a 23ft TT that I love I have a question what can be done about the pantry door when there is food in the draws and Iam going down the road the draws seem to open the pantry door I find this out when I get to my destination Can anyone help me with this
> 
> willie
> [snapback]98534[/snapback]​


My Outback didn't come with the slide out drawers so I didn't have that problem; if you decide to remove the drawers, I installed stainless steel shelving space savers that made it possible to double the space in my cabinets because now I have two shelves rather than one. I then got stainless baskets for the top shelf to hold items that could move around. I also got the stainless drawer dividers that were the width of all my spice jars so that I could lay them flat and stack them on top of each other. In order to keep all these things in place, I put the rubber shelving cushions on all the shelves and we had not one thing out of place in our cabinets when we arrived. I had purchased the tension rods in the RV section at Walmart and am thinking of taking all of that back since my other planning worked. Stratigic planning in the linen cabinet prevented anything from falling over in there also. If you want pictures let me know and I will take some for you to show you what I have.
Darlene


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

prevish gang said:


> willie226 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone,
> ...


Now you have to post some pics of that mod









Don


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

HootBob said:


> prevish gang said:
> 
> 
> > willie226 said:
> ...


I will try to do this tomorrow. We just got a new digital camera today, so that would be a great way to try it out. I did so many things to add space and storage capability . Look for them this weekend.
Darlene


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

prevish gang said:


> HootBob said:
> 
> 
> > prevish gang said:
> ...


Okay, I got the new digital camera out and although some pictures are a little blurry, you should get what I have going on. The spice organizers are just snap together drawer organizers that I found at WalMart. They stack too, so I was able to stack two without having them slide apart. The SS shelves and baskets came from Target. Meaure your cabinets ,width, height and depth, take a tape measure with you to the store just to be sure to get the most that your cabinets will accomodate. I was able to get two shelves per cabinet. The baskets will only fit on the top shelf. I added rubber shelf liner to keep the SS racks from sliding below and on top of shelves.

For the bathroom, I decided to do a toilet paper holder rather than drill into my walls or cabinets and I don't even move it during transport because it is secure. When we travel, I lay a towel in the tub, move the shampoo basket, all trash cans that are loose, toilet bowl brush, toothbrush holder and handsoap to the tub. In the kitchen, I use the sinks for the utensil basket, dish soap dispenser and all the items on the bay window ledge. It only takes a second to secure everything and makes it feel more like home.

The shoe thing for the outside of the bathroom door helps keep shoes out of the floor to trip over, so I love that. Just have the kids wash off their shoes with the outside shower , lay on a towel to dry and then store.

We have several other mods that we are working on such as shelving for Sony PS and X Box. We ran wiring for surround sound, satellite connector, XM Radio etc, but my husband is not ready to unveil this. We will include this in the mods links later.

I found a collapsible laundry basket at WalMart that fits right in the small wardrobe along with an ironing pad, and drying rack. The iron is on my appliance shelf above the spice and food cabinet along with mixer, smoothie maker (for margaritas) toaster and all my tuperware. By the way, they make collapsible tuperware stuff now that takes up almost no room. Found that at Walmart too.

Hope you enjoy and happy organizing! sunny

Darlene

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...album&album=288[/IMG


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I cut a 2â€ strip from a cedar shingle and then slide it under the drawer to make it tight. Never had a problem since.


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

i did the real cheap mod on this..
i drilled a 1/8" hole in front of each drawer and put a small
pin in each hole .
keeps the drawer from moving in and out.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

campingnut18 said:


> i did the real cheap mod on this..
> i drilled a 1/8" hole in front of each drawer and put a small
> pin in each hole .
> keeps the drawer from moving in and out.
> [snapback]100280[/snapback]​


"cheap" implies poor quality. I think you did a "cost effective" mod.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

After reading this thread, I went searching around the garage for mod parts. Found a length of 1 1/4" PVC pipe. Cut two, 14 inch pieces which fit just inside the door frame to block the trays. Enough room to the right of the slides to keep them when not needed.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

On my camping trip, last weekend, I found my pantry door open, with the drawer sticking out, when I entered the camper at my destination. I figured out a real cheap, real convenient solution, right away!! sunny Stick a can of food/bug spray/whatever, wedged between the drawer and stuck up in the corner of the pantry. No problem. Came all the way home with drawer FULL of stuff, and it was exactly as I left it!!








Darlene action


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Camping Fan said:


> willie226 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone,
> ...


What she said. I do the same.

Dan


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

We use the child proof locks!!!

$2.29 at Wal-mart. 10 min to install.

C-Mac


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

madmaccm said:


> We use the child proof locks!!!
> 
> $2.29 at Wal-mart. 10 min to install.
> 
> ...


But I cannot open the door than. I have enough problems with an aspirin bottle









Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Thor said:


> madmaccm said:
> 
> 
> > We use the child proof locks!!!
> ...


Just get the kids to open the asprin and locks....


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Thor said:


> madmaccm said:
> 
> 
> > We use the child proof locks!!!
> ...


Do you have trouble programming the VCR too??









Oh, wait, that's old technology!!









Meant DVR.........

Steve


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Pervish Gang

We've installed the XM. Used and auto kit that broadcasts to an empty FM channel on the radio. Has worked real well!! We haven't even run the atenna outside . Just sit it up on the Valence over the window by the door. We were just out for a week in three different locations and had great pick up everywhere. Just don't forget to turn off the FM frequency setting on the reciever before you use it at home or in your car( if you have the cassette style adaptor) you will get interference.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

happycamper said:


> Pervish Gang
> 
> We've installed the XM. Used and auto kit that broadcasts to an empty FM channel on the radio. Has worked real well!! We haven't even run the atenna outside . Just sit it up on the Valence over the window by the door. We were just out for a week in three different locations and had great pick up everywhere. Just don't forget to turn off the FM frequency setting on the reciever before you use it at home or in your car( if you have the cassette style adaptor) you will get interference.
> [snapback]103610[/snapback]​


My husband unscrewed his antenna so as not to get interferrance (spelling?) and he has not had problems. We have XM in my car, his car, and the house. We move the house one to the TT and have mounted it to the top of our Flat Screen Tv and hooked both of these to an amp complete with stereo speakers inside and out. My husband opened the campstove, and installed a cable box inside to hook up our Direct Tv as well as stereo connectors so that we can have our outdoor speakers on in addition to the ones inside the TT. Talk about high tech ********!







We watched the Phoenix races in our bed at the campground Friday and Sat nights. Fell asleep before KH won on Friday night, but managed to make it though last night.


----------

